# Motion detectors that look pretty cool



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Inexpensive motion detectors *


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess it could be modified?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Or just fill it with marbles or ball bearings.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Or just fill it with marbles or ball bearings.


Would need to build in some serious fail-safe mechanisms. I'd hate to get shot walking across the yard.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pepper balls.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I still think these are cool:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/prepping-101-perimeter-alarm/

I have been having HELLA LOADS OF FUN with these things! if you know anything about simple electronic circuits, your mind will go into overdrive with all the cool hacks you can do with one. It's one of the coolest toys I've found in a long time that I can hack with so many possibilities of neat projects:

GE 17401 Motion Activated Porta-Light Night Light
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1G514RBJKMH1REYD0TK4


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have one of these motion switches inside every room that has an exterior entrance/exit. The lights are on the second you open the door and turn off automatically 3-5 minutes later. All 3 motions sensors are also tied into my alarm system.


----------

